

Nice Pair - A reflection on pair programming archetypes - adelsmee
http://hackpackers.lonelyplanet.com/2013/08/09/Nice-Pair---Pair-Programming-Archetypes.html

======
mriddle
Great post! Was an enjoyable read that I could relate to

